# concrete, mortar or habacrete



## fc3schick87 (Jun 14, 2010)

so i been doing some research with out much luck at all...

i found this product called HerpInvert | Furniture Reptile Cages and HabaCrete Vivarium Mortar. and it is non toxic and ready for housing in 24 hours?

i dont quite understand how... because concrete and mortar both contain chemicals that can be harmful in water/ponds for a few weeks after setting up.


can some one please educate me on the proper use of mortar and concrete? and if any one knows what habacrete is made of...

also ... grout is also used but grout has an extremely high lye concentration and is actually dangerous to use in enclosures!!


----------



## fc3schick87 (Jun 14, 2010)

please help please post your experiences


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

if you want to know what's in it you'll have to contact them and ask them.

Grout may be dangerous but you don't just dump a big pile of grout in a viv. You grout your back ground and then you put something on top of the grout; varnish, expoy resin, PVA etc.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

www.dendroboard.com

check here for habacrete threads, quite a few people there have experience.

I've used concrete but give it a good vinegar wash to sort the PH Levels.


----------



## fc3schick87 (Jun 14, 2010)

Morgan Freeman said:


> www.dendroboard.com
> 
> check here for habacrete threads, quite a few people there have experience.
> 
> I've used concrete but give it a good vinegar wash to sort the PH Levels.


yeah. i contacted habacrete for a price, they replied to my email answering my other questions but did not give me a price...

vinegar is awesome for flushing away bad stuff on concrete for sure 


thanks for the feed back!!


----------



## zeus7 (Jul 17, 2008)

> also ... grout is also used but grout has an extremely high lye concentration and is actually dangerous to use in enclosures!!


Does that mean we shouldnt use grout in shower enclosures?


----------



## liamb111 (Apr 2, 2010)

i've seen some amazing results with habacreate and i've been dyeing to get my hands on some! but there website's always under construction so it's been impossible to get some.


----------



## fc3schick87 (Jun 14, 2010)

zeus7 said:


> Does that mean we shouldnt use grout in shower enclosures?


who said anything about showers. your feet arnt going to rott away from contact with lye in the shower.

but standing water surrounded by grout or runn off water from grout can contain more lye then what concrete would seep out.

just look up koi pond construction.


----------



## gl90 (Mar 15, 2010)

which is a good grout because i'm gonna build a background over the weekend?
and what are people coating it with after?

also on the habacrete website it says to email them about using different techniques with different reps do you know what there referring to


----------



## fc3schick87 (Jun 14, 2010)

gl90 said:


> which is a good grout because i'm gonna build a background over the weekend?
> and what are people coating it with after?
> 
> also on the habacrete website it says to email them about using different techniques with different reps do you know what there referring to


unsanded grout is easier to work with. your first few coats should be using watterd down grout so that it will stick to the foam or what ever else. then the last few coats of grout can be thicker. grout does contain lye so sealing it with the wrong stuff will just cause it to be brittle and fall apart. sealing it with normal bathroom grout sealant may not be non toxic. 

most people use an acrylic based non toxic sealant. i bought shellac non toxic finish and selant. but i dont know if i cant be used on grout.

mortar with nothing added to it may be good. like no sand or anything added to it. it'll be a fine powder like grout. doesnt contain as much lye either and is easier to seal. 

but what the hell am i explaining this for. this is my thread asking you guys for advice... seriously... no one can help me?


as far as habacrete, they STILL have not contacted me so that i may buy some from them...


----------

